# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Suiza: decidió mejorar la protección de las abejas

## Polinizaciones

*Por intermedio de su fondo de apoyo Engagement Migros, decidió financiar la creación de una escuela de apicultura.*En Suiza, hay casi 18.000 apicultores, la mayoría son aficionados. Hanspeter Gerber es uno de ellos. En Spiez, Berna, Gerber, cuenta con casi 350.000 abejas.Como otros apicultores en todo el planeta, Gerber ha visto desaparecer colonias enteras. Y cada otoño, se pregunta cuántas de ellas sobrevivirán al invierno; la temporada fría es de hecho sinónimo de importantes pérdidas. Hanspeter Gerber responsabiliza a los ácaros Varroa, pero también al uso de plaguicidas que debilitan a las recolectoras o las extermina lisa y llanamente.Del mismo modo, la práctica del monocultivo limita considerablemente su alimentación. La disminución de la población de abejas provoca menor polinización de las plantas y, en última instancia, malas cosechas.Gerber sostiene que es hora de abandonar el uso de productos nocivos y de alentar la diversificación de cultivos para permitir que las abejas se alimenten tanto en verano como en otoño.Hanspeter Gerber le concede gran importancia a la solidez de la formación de los apicultores, una ventaja de la cual Suiza actualmente carece.Por esta razón Apissuisse, la organización central de apicultura suiza, ha decidido crear un curso de formación de alto nivel financiado por el fondo de apoyo de Engagement Migros.El primer programa de formación comenzará este otoño en alemán. Próximamente, está prevista la formación en francés. Combinando la teoría con la práctica, el curso durará 27 días repartidos en tres años y permitirá obtener una patente federal. Ya se han registrado 170 inscripciones.La escuela de apicultura es sólo una de las medidas a favor de las abejas. El fondo de apoyo Engagement Migros también alienta un proyecto de documentación para aprovechar todos los datos sobre la salud de las abejas y proponer un tratamiento orientado hacia la puesta en práctica.Este conocimiento se difundirá en forma de asesorías a todos aquellos que pueden contribuir a la protección de las abejas.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola Artículo: Restaurantes demandan la protección de la biodiversidad Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba

----------

